# Cats that eat grapes -- why are grapes bad for cats?



## BobbyHugo (Aug 25, 2009)

Everything I read on the Internet says not to feed grapes to your kitty. But nothing I have found says why or what or how cats are harmed by grapes. I really want to know the real story 'cuz our cat loves grapes and eats 4-5 of them every week. What's so bad or harmful in them? I'm not looking to justify feeding them to our cat -- if they are not safe he's not getting any more -- I just want to know why they are declared off limits! --Bobby
:mrgreen:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm curious about reasons, too, but all I need is for someone to tell me it's bad for one of my girls and they'll never eat it, if I can help it. 

Grapes and Raisins



> The ASPCA advises: "As there are still many unknowns with the toxic potential of grapes and raisins, the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center advises not giving grapes or raisins to pets in any amount."





> Grapes & Raisins: Though it isn't clear to scientists just what makes grapes and raisins toxic to both cats and dogs, even a relatively small amount can damage the kidneys. For this reason it's unwise to feed these to your pet, even if small amounts are tolerated. Also avoid giving bits of cookie or other foods that contain raisins.


I found other sites where dogs have died as a result of eating raisins, but the stories were too sad to post.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The exact toxin has not been isolated, however it's clear that grapes and raisins are a problem. I would not feed grapes to any pet given the unknowns associated with them. Here's an article that provides more info:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2&aid=2409


----------



## BobbyHugo (Aug 25, 2009)

OK, I hear ya' loud and clear. Guess I'm going to have to hide in the bedroom while eating grapes. --Bobby


----------



## DuncanDaily (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree--once I hear something is bad for my cat, that's enough for me to make sure they never eat it. My cat always gravitates over to me when I'm eating grapes though. Weird!

Sometimes I wish I could share what I'm eating with my cat, especially since he always seems so interested. But I'm always hearing that you should not feed your cat table food--it's not good for their digestion and there are many foods that are poisonous to them.

-Lindsay
http://theduncandaily.blogspot.com


----------

